
Ask HN: Collaborative json data model design tools? - dchuk
Title kind of explains it all. I&#x27;m looking for essentially a Google Drive for json data modeling that I can use with a team to iterate on API request&#x2F;responses formats. Would need syntax highlighting, versioning history, maybe comments too?<p>I think I could use a gist for this, or a whole repo with each one in there as a single .json file, but curious if there are tools out there specifically for this.<p>Thanks!
======
debacle
I've used Swagger before. I'm not sure it fits the bill for what you're
looking for, but it has a few nice parser tools that produce good
documentation and even a working API UI wrapper. For versioning, there's just
a DSL format that is plaintext, so you can get diffs from there.

[http://swagger.io/](http://swagger.io/)

